# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Bon Voyage Theresa and Mike!

## MIke R

have a safe and wonderful trip.....

----------


## GramChop

i'm glad you guys were able to get out with all the snow!!!  have a wonderful time!!!

----------


## andynap

Not so fast. They leave tomorrow night. The airport will be cleared by then tho.

Have a great trip and eat a lot. :)

----------


## amyb

Bon voyage-Happy Trails.

----------


## Theresa

Thank you!

So far, Mother Nature has cooperated!  Yippee!!

----------


## andynap

Go fly and eat.

----------

